# Approaching employers and applying for jobs



## loryyy (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I want to move to the US to live, possibly for a couple of years. I have spent some time today searching the net for jobs in the field in which I work and have found at least 10 that have the exact same job description as the work that I am doing now. I have a Bachelors degree in Science and just over 2 years of work experience. 

I would just like to hear peoples thoughts and experiences re: applying for jobs in the US, while still living overseas. Mainly, would you just send in a regular application/CV/cover letter etc, or would you contact the company before applying to find out if they would consider hiring someone from outside America? What about 

How did you secure a job from overseas?

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've done it the "other" way round - found a job in Europe while living in the US. 

Be careful, though. Job descriptions and titles in the US are very flimsy - and though it may sound like exactly what you are currently doing, there may be very different expectations in terms of hours, attitudes and even background required. 

Then there is the huge issue of whether or not the employer would consider jumping through the hoops required to hire a foreigner. It's an expensive process for the employer, and one usually reserved for those with some sort of "unique" training or experience not readily available in the US.

If you're serious about looking for a job in the US, you should be prepared to make one or more trips there (at your own expense) to be available for interviews should your qualifications pique the interest of a potential employer. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## loryyy (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. 

I've been doing so much reading around the topic and have basically come to the conclusion that its going to be next to impossible for this to happen.

I know job descriptions are often useless in actually describing the job, but these ones were quite specific and exactly what I want to be doing. Re: hours, well, one of the major reasons for us wanting to move is so that we can step away from all of the ties that come with living in the same place for 20 years and be free to focus on ourselves and our careers. I don’t feel like we can do that here.

Maybe Canada is the way to go. Close enough so that we can still visit the US  

We were in America for a holiday in April this year and fell in love with a number of places there. It's a shame that people who would love to be there and willingly contribute to the community, local economy etc won't get the chance because of such strict immigration laws. I can completly understand why they need to be how they are, but it is still sad for us!


----------



## Nelzon (Aug 3, 2009)

loryyy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I want to move to the US to live, possibly for a couple of years. I have spent some time today searching the net for jobs in the field in which I work and have found at least 10 that have the exact same job description as the work that I am doing now. I have a Bachelors degree in Science and just over 2 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


The easiest way is through a company move. That's what brought me across.


----------

